# Shooting Slugs



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have what may be a stupid question, but one that I am a little unsure of. I just bought a NEF single shot with a rifled slug barrel/ Can you shoot rifles slugs that are designed for smoothbore guns through a fully rifled barrel? If so what kind of accuracy can I expect Vs sabots. If I can't what are the reasons. THanks.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes you can shoot the all lead rifled slugs (foster slugs), however you will prob. get better results shooting sabots.

With my Verona 405sx and the rifled barrel, I was getting 2-3 inch groups at 100 yards. (Federal with the Barnes Expander slug).

I have read good reviews on the NEF slug gun and would expect 1.5-3 inch groups with sabots. You just have to spend some time at the range with different brands of sabots to see which one your gun likes.

Good luck!


----------

